# Baby transverse at 37 weeks



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi,

I went to hospital today as I was getting a terrible pain in my side. They said it was round ligament pain so no cause for concern and monitored the baby's heartbeat which was fine. The baby has been head down for weeks but when the nurse felt my stomach she said that baby is now lying straight across, which may account for my pain. What worries me is that she said if my waters break I've to go straight to hospital and sometimes what can happen when baby is in this position is that when the waters break the cord can slip down. She said if I feel anything 'slipping' I've to get down on all fours to prevent any further slipping and call 999! I'm now terrified that something is going to happen to the baby because of this.

I'm getting a scan next Thursday so she said that if the baby hasn't turned by then I may have to get a c-section. I'm just so worried that something happens in the meantime. Has anyone else had any experience of this and would I definitely know if the cord had slipped down? I'm scared I don't realise that's happened and I'm now wondering if I should call an ambulance regardless if my waters go? Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

love Viv xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

If your waters do break it is important to get to hospital asap with your bum up in the air to relieve pressure from cervix just in case cord has come down.  The cord is a thick jelly like cord and you would probably aware of something in the vagina if it has prolapsed.  Dont go tugging on it or touching it unless it is hanging out of the vagina when it would be worth while just trying to put it in the vagina to keep it wet and moist.

It is not common but it is a possibility..... good luck

Jan


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Jan, thanks for replying. Do you think I should call an ambulance then regardless as I would be scared that the cord would start to come out if I was to drive to the hospital. I'm sorry if I sound like I'm over reacting and hopefully he'll turn but I just want to be prepared in case.

love Viv xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

there is nothing an ambulace can do apart from transport you.  It is just as easy to get in the back of the car and go!.  Just make sure you are on the back seat assuming the position!!

try to keep in a forward position when at home or use a birthing ball.  No slouching in comfy settees!!! It may help baby go in to the right postion.  I know you may laugh...but instead of getting the vaccumm cleaner out get on your hands and knees and use a dustpan and brush, excellent position for moving babies, even breech!

Good luck


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi viviennef, can't believe I was just ready to post a new topic when I read yours.......I am 37 weeks on Sunday and in exact same position.  I couldn't believe it myself.  Don't know if you have had your baby yet? I was horrified too at the possibility of the cord coming down.  I am due at the hospital on Monday to discuss delivery as my daughter was delivered by way of c section and to be honest if the baby is still transverse I am booking in for another c section, too much stress thinking of the other.

Good Luck and hope goes well x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Viv, Hi Meggie-Moo

Just wanted to let you know that my mw today told me that bubs can carry on moving around right up until labour starts 2nd time around.

I mentioned to her that I felt hiccups high up on the right hand side again the other day and could it have  been anything else. She said no, it would have been hiccups and bubs can more than likely still keep moving around.

Good luck tho - really hope your bubs turn head down for you.

S xx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, thanks for your replies. I'm due to get a scan tomorrow which will tell for definite what position the baby is in but I've got a feeling he's still transverse.

Meggie, like you, I'm terrified about the cord slipping down particularly if it happens during the day when I'm either on my own or have my 2 year old son with me. I'll let you know what happens tomorrow.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Oooh I am glad I read this topic - I wouldn't have thought of raising butt in the air for the trip to hospital !  

I have been wondering about the same thing for a couple of weeks now and was going to ask my midwife on Friday !  At least if anything happens in the meantime I will know what to do !

I have a left twin who is transverse.  My right twin was breech at my last scan but turned last week to a head down position - I am nearly 35 weeks - I felt her having hiccups high under my ribs the other day and the heartbeat was detected high up so she had gone breech... again... arghhhhhh !

Then, this morning heartbeat was really low again so she has turned AGAIN !!!!!!!!!  I am staggered that she has the room with her twin next door but she is managing it so I am sure yours will too 

Best of luck with the scan


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, just to update you, went to the hospital for the scan today and baby's head is down, thank God, so I'm just hoping he stays that way. Good luck to everyone else.

love Viv xxx


----------

